# Montreal anyone?



## starvingstudent (Mar 16, 2007)

so ill be moving to montreal (cote-st-luc / NDG area) in June. I dont know anyone in the city yet so i thought it would be a good idea to find someone to jam with or a band to play with.

im a 22 year old college grad moving to the city to work. (time to start the ol' 9-5 routine)

ive been in a band for 4 years now as a rhythm guitarist, I'm more than happy being the backup guy.

I play anything rock. im not into metal, unless its old 80s hair metal. I'm a big John Mayer / Dave Matthews fan, and i have been in more than a couple Dave acoustic cover bands as the main guitarist. but as long as its not too hardcover ill play anything.

let me know guys.


----------



## toastman (Mar 28, 2008)

well i live in cote st. luc and ive also been looking to start a band....but i really like metal (pantera, metallica) and old rock (pink floyd is my favorite band)..


----------



## starvingstudent (Mar 16, 2007)

i live in cote st luc aswell. across the street from the cote st luc shopping center on cote st luc road.

Pink Floyd is one of my favourit bands aswell we used to play a couple pink floyd songs in our set, i can do the odd metal song, just as long as they arnt all metal if you know what i mean..

if your interested in getting together drop me a line


----------



## toastman (Mar 28, 2008)

starvingstudent said:


> i live in cote st luc aswell. across the street from the cote st luc shopping center on cote st luc road.
> 
> Pink Floyd is one of my favourit bands aswell we used to play a couple pink floyd songs in our set, i can do the odd metal song, just as long as they arnt all metal if you know what i mean..
> 
> if your interested in getting together drop me a line


Ok sounds good bro !


----------

